# Pushpins entfernen



## Chrissi (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich hab mir jetzt ne Wakü geholt und muss vorher meinen alten Lüfter runterbekommen.
Ich hab nen Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro
Der ist mit Pushpins befestigt.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Wie bekomm ich die ab?
Hat der ne Backplate die ich entfernen muss?

mfg Chrissi


----------



## gowengel (24. Juli 2009)

Ist doch einfach: 

DU holst dir nen Schlitzschraubenzieher, drehst den in die Richtung des Pfeiles, (bei allen vieren) und kannst den Kühler dann einfach rausnehmen.

Sowas wie n Backplatte gibt es bei den Pushpins ned


----------



## Chrissi (24. Juli 2009)

Achso das das soeinfach ist wusst ich nicht.
Danke


----------



## OsiRis (24. Juli 2009)

na wenn das mal was wird mit der wakü ^^ xD


----------



## riedochs (25. Juli 2009)

gowengel schrieb:


> Ist doch einfach:
> 
> DU holst dir nen Schlitzschraubenzieher, drehst den in die Richtung des Pfeiles, (bei allen vieren) und kannst den Kühler dann einfach rausnehmen.
> 
> Sowas wie n Backplatte gibt es bei den Pushpins ned



Das mit dem einfach rausnehmen ist eine sache. Der Intel Boxed ging trotzdem nur mit Gewalt raus.


----------

